# transcend the flesh and know immortality



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

hello, 

another sketch i did the past few days.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_D4BPQJG26UE/SZLEGrv-FUI/AAAAAAAABDM/PvwNUupZ-I0/s400-h/LastScan3.jpg

or further details at 

http://rajabersiong.blogspot.com/

I'm still figuring out how to post images in the forum. only the link appears and not the picture. sorry.

This piece is basically about my fascination with the priesthood of mars.

regards,
rajabersiong


----------



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

Click on the little image that looks like a mountain and not the world with the chain. The code should look like this: 


















I would have to say that you should probably host some of your images on the heresy forum gallery to get the best results. 

I wouldn't mind seeing them a little bigger and in one piece.


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

hopefully this works










oh dear, there's no picture.
let me try something else


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

try uploading into something liek photobucket, then using the links that they provide


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

looks really good though otherwise!


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

stunning artwork rajabersiong..+rep the detail is great as is the black/white colour scheme 
(i know black/white aren't colours but,,...
you's know what i mean:alcoholic :victory:..keep up the great work dude


----------



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you juddski.


----------

